# Default Captured: America in Color from 1939-1943



## RiF (Feb 27, 2011)

Stumbled on this, and thought their would be some people on here would find this intresting 

LINK


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 28, 2011)

Incredible quality some of those shots..Although 11 would give you nightmares


----------



## cuboard (Feb 28, 2011)

yea number 11 is quite horrific 
The set is really good though, theres nice long exposure shots,
and the fact there some of the only colour pictures from such an imortant time period makes it even more intresting.

Cheers for the link


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2011)

Me, I thought number 70 was the scary one. lol
Incredible pics. Really enjoyed those. Cheers, RiF.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 28, 2011)

Great link Rif,thanks.Found the war in the pacific and the native American picture threads interesting as well.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 28, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Me, I thought number 70 was the scary one. lol
> Incredible pics. Really enjoyed those. Cheers, RiF.



cant imagine he enjoyed a long and healthy life! wonderful set of images though.


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 1, 2011)

Slide 65- totally awesome


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice, Like it!


----------



## Alansworld (Mar 4, 2011)

But from the same site, a fascinating look at Detroit - talk about derelict!

http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2011/02/07/captured-the-ruins-of-detroit/2672/?source=ARK_plog


----------



## darrenwindle (Mar 4, 2011)

wow... thats awsome... I especially like photo 53 just shows the brute force and power of the locomotive.


----------



## nelly (Mar 4, 2011)

The NASA phot from the same site are something else!!!

Especially photo #57

http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2010/09/02/from-the-archive-historic-nasa-photos/2434/


----------

